# Pic16f84a, proyecto de cerradura electronica y comunicacion serial



## MICHEL85 (May 26, 2008)

he estado buscando algo sobre el tema pero no he tenido la respuesta que busco, mi caso es el siguiente:

realizo el proyecto de la cerradura electronica usando pic16f84a,  el mismo que viene en el ya famosos libro del mismo nombre, pero debo agregarle que me pueda comunicar por medio del hyperterminal con el pic y poder cambiar la clave de acceso pero no tengo idea de como hacerlo, ademas que el programa es el mismo que viene en el libro pero no lo he podido hacer funcionar en proteus...
espero que alguien me pueda ayudar lo mas pronto posible


----------



## Ardogan (May 30, 2008)

Hola, estuve viendo el proyecto y para poder simularlo hice lo siguiente:

1) Ir a Source-> Add/remove source Files -> change, elegí cerradura.asm
2) En el mismo cuadro fijate que en el cuador "Code generation tool" esté seleccionado el mpasmwin
3) Dale aceptar y andá a Source -> Build All
4) Acá me saltó un error de compilado, que lo solucione mandando la línea

		__CONFIG _CP_OFF & _WDT_OFF & _PWRTE_ON & _XT_OSC	;Configuración

inmediatamente después de
                INCLUDE <P16F84A.INC>
5) Volve a darle Source-> Build All con ese error solucionado
6) Botón derecho del mouse sobre el pic -> edit properties  y en Program File cargá cerradura.hex
7) Dale Ok y ya tendrías que poder simular

A ver como te fué
Saludos


----------



## Erii (May 5, 2010)

hola necesito el diagrama y el codigo de una cerradura electronica con pic ,podrian ayudarme ..Es urgente "!!!!!

grax


----------



## viggiani1975 (May 6, 2010)

Erii dijo:


> hola necesito el diagrama y el codigo de una cerradura electronica con pic ,podrian ayudarme ..Es urgente "!!!!!
> 
> grax


La única que tengo la bajé de estos mismos foros, es con el pic16f84 que se comenta mucho aquí, el código está en assembler y la simulación en proteus, parece que funciona bien, ojeala y si te sirve entonces armala y me cuentas.

Saludos!!


----------



## Meta (May 6, 2010)

Mira aquí.

http://www.pic16f84a.org/index.php?...w=article&id=66&Itemid=87#Proteus_Capitulo_19

Saludo.


----------



## sigmatore (Jul 22, 2010)

hola a todos tengo un problema necesito cambiar la clave de axceso por que por defecto viene la 4567e89   alguien sabe como cambiar esta clave.. ademas si alguien tiene el asm de esta cerradura se loa agradeceria..

gracias


----------



## lpnavy (Jul 22, 2010)

eso es facil solo revisa en el programa la posicion de la eeprom y busca los valores ascii de la clave y listo puede poner el valor que quieras.


----------



## Drooppy (Oct 21, 2010)

viggiani1975 dijo:


> La única que tengo la bajé de estos mismos foros, es con el pic16f84 que se comenta mucho aquí, el código está en assembler y la simulación en proteus, parece que funciona bien, ojeala y si te sirve entonces armala y me cuentas.
> 
> Saludos!!



hola... quisiera saber con cual programa compilaron el código para el pic 16f84a es urgente la respuesta... gracias.


----------



## Meta (Oct 21, 2010)

Hola:

Se dice quiero, no quisiera. Ten más seguridad a ti mismo. ejjeje. Lo puedes descargar en este enlace y se llama MPLAB v8.56.

http://www.microchip.com/stellent/i...E&nodeId=1406&dDocName=en019469&part=SW007002

Un abrazo.


----------



## widol (Oct 25, 2010)

hey me podrian ayudar cuando ingreso una clave porque en la lcd sale el mensaje de Ingrese clave
y despues ingresos los digitos y siempre me aparace clave incorrecta solo pongo 6 digitos alguein me puede ayudar con la clave quiero que me digan cual es la clave para poder abri la chapa gracias...


----------



## neoguzman (Oct 30, 2010)

Esta bueno y bien logrado el proyecto...solo me queda una duda para poder realizarlo el LCD funciona con cualquier modelo de LCD o solo con algun modelo en especifico...?? por que yo tengo estos dos modelos de LCD el QY2004A y el YJ1602A y quisiera saber si podria utilizar alguno de ellos en el proyecto...agradeceria su pronta respuesta...saludos  

edito:
cual es la clave de la llave..:??


----------



## Drooppy (Nov 4, 2010)

la clave que viene por defecto en el programa es: 456F78


----------



## alberteinstein (Abr 12, 2011)

hola gracias por los aportes pero quisiera saber cual es el programa con el que funciona, solo viene el .hex y quisiera ver si me pueden proporcionar el .asm. gracias y espero sus aportes quien quiera que sepa


----------



## dabopeyton (Abr 18, 2011)

Hola necesito ayuda para programar un teclado hexadecimal pero lo quiero manejar con el puerto b y las dos primeras del puerto b ya que la profesora quiere que le coloque un display 7 segmento en el puerto C del pic,  y en el puerto D conectar 4 leds en los bits menos significativos. apenas me inicializo en esto es apenas mi primera practica lo veo muy complejo, ya que es apenas la primera practica y ni eh visto clase teorica estado leyendo tutorial de proton y proteus, El micro q uso es el PIC 16f877 y lo estoy programando en lenguaje basic. quientenga algo parecido o por lo menos ideas del teclado 4x4, por favor necesito ayuda de como lograrlo


----------



## Meta (Abr 23, 2011)

dabopeyton dijo:


> Hola necesito ayuda para programar un teclado hexadecimal pero lo quiero manejar con el puerto b y las dos primeras del puerto b ya que la profesora quiere que le coloque un display 7 segmento en el puerto C del pic,  y en el puerto D conectar 4 leds en los bits menos significativos. apenas me inicializo en esto es apenas mi primera practica lo veo muy complejo, ya que es apenas la primera practica y ni eh visto clase teorica estado leyendo tutorial de proton y proteus, El micro q uso es el PIC 16f877 y lo estoy programando en lenguaje basic. quientenga algo parecido o por lo menos ideas del teclado 4x4, por favor necesito ayuda de como lograrlo



http://www.pic16f84a.org/index.php?...w=article&id=66&Itemid=87#Proteus_Capitulo_19


----------



## dabopeyton (Abr 23, 2011)

Meta dijo:


> http://www.pic16f84a.org/index.php?...w=article&id=66&Itemid=87#Proteus_Capitulo_19



amigo buen aporte, gracias.  mi duda tambien es que tiene que ser un archivo .bas y  no .asm. y tambien co el pic 16f877a


----------



## cerebrito (May 19, 2011)

viggiani1975 dijo:


> la única que tengo la bajé de estos mismos foros, es con el pic16f84 que se comenta mucho aquí, el código está en assembler y la simulación en proteus, parece que funciona bien, ojeala y si te sirve entonces armala y me cuentas.
> 
> Saludos!!


 

heyy amigooo...... Necesito el .asm para poder modificarlo un poquito y presentarloo en mi cole!! Porfavor...... Lo necesito en la brebedad....... Postealoo apenas puedas!! Gracias


----------



## angel12345 (Mar 21, 2012)

viggiani1975 dijo:


> La única que tengo la bajé de estos mismos foros, es con el pic16f84 que se comenta mucho aquí, el código está en assembler y la simulación en proteus, parece que funciona bien, ojeala y si te sirve entonces armala y me cuentas.
> 
> Saludos!!


como se conecta la cerradura electrica en que lado va?


----------



## Meta (Mar 21, 2012)

angel12345 dijo:


> como se conecta la cerradura electrica en que lado va?



¿Algo de esto?







https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...tronica-comunicacion-serial-14518/#post294824











Saludo.


----------

